
Ask HN: Why is it so difficult to output my screen as mp4 embedded? - xstartup
I am using Linux.<p>After googling for a while, it seems there is no way to display your screen as an embedded video and send the link to the page to your friends.<p>Can anyone explain why it&#x27;s technically not feasible?
======
billconan
by "embedded video" are you talking about real-time video? Or recorded video.
for recorded video you can use ffmpeg. for real-time live streaming, gstreamer
might do? I'm not sure.

if you only need 1-to-1 video streaming, web-rtc can do and can be easily
implemented.

if you need broadcasting, that's a bit harder.

